# 11 days



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

11days and counting


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm ready!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

You Bet!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Getting close , I guess this is the rodbuilders = to christmas lol!!! see all of ya there . I'm looking forward to meeting all of the builders in the area. Kinda like rod builders anonymous lol!!!! ...............................Hi I'm dave and I have been hooked for 15 years.................................................


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> Getting close , I guess this is the rodbuilders = to christmas lol!!! see all of ya there . I'm looking forward to meeting all of the builders in the area. Kinda like rod builders anonymous lol!!!! ...............................Hi I'm dave and I have been hooked for 15 years.................................................


I think we should have 2cool names tags..


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Yea that would be good, who could print them?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm gunna really miss seing you guys.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Even if someone got some sticky name tags from a store (Wal~Mart maybe?) and wrote "2 Cool" on the top of them, bring them along to FTU with a black marker, then hand 'em out and let everyone write their name on them. You'd all be the same and be able to look for one another, anyhow.

Sure wish that I could make it down to this one. Drink one cold PBR for me!!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Putter Parpart said:


> Even if someone got some sticky name tags from a store (Wal~Mart maybe?) and wrote "2 Cool" on the top of them, bring them along to FTU with a black marker, then hand 'em out and let everyone write their name on them. You'd all be the same and be able to look for one another, anyhow.
> 
> Sure wish that I could make it down to this one. Drink one cold PBR for me!!


*Putter....*
* You definately will be there in spirit..!!!!...I'll have a Cool One for you !!... *


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

*name tags*



Putter Parpart said:


> Even if someone got some sticky name tags from a store (Wal~Mart maybe?) and wrote "2 Cool" on the top of them, bring them along to FTU with a black marker, then hand 'em out and let everyone write their name on them. You'd all be the same and be able to look for one another, anyhow.
> 
> Sure wish that I could make it down to this one. Drink one cold PBR for me!!


I think that would work Randy...thats all we need...I'll bring some myself!
We would love to have you down here, we will definately drink one in your honor!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

*You'll be there*

Putter, physically maybe you won't be there but, make no mistake, you'll be all over the place.......Jim


mlv said:


> *Putter....*
> *You definately will be there in spirit..!!!!...I'll have a Cool One for you !!... *
> 
> *ML...:texasflag *


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Excitement is Building !!*

*Hey Guys.....*
* Not only did I build a 2Cool rod , for the gathering, and will be giving a demo on snakeskins....*
* BUT......I even made myself a new pair of earrings for the occasion !!...Woo-Hooo !!!*
* See ya.....:wink: *


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*See Ya soon*

Just Cool. I have my Sombrerro and s____o ready Jim. Do You?>>>>(LoL).... See you guys in a few. Eddie


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fishtoys said:


> Just Cool. I have my Sombrerro and s____o ready Jim. Do You?>>>>(LoL).... See you guys in a few. Eddie


Indeed I do, Eddie. But you forgot about the cowboy boots. That's what really makes the ensemble. lol,,,,,Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Lmao*

Can't forget those boots. LMAO. See ya soon buddy.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*You gotta be kidding !!!*



pg542 said:


> Indeed I do, Eddie. But you forgot about the cowboy boots. That's what really makes the ensemble. lol,,,,,Jim


*You guys are NOT going to be standing in front of me , while I doing the demo, with only your sombero and cowboys boots..????:wink: *
*Give me a break !!...:rotfl: *


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

*We're Excited too!*

We are so excited to be involved with this event! It sounds like it will be a lot of fun. The guys in our component department say they have had several ask about the event...it should be a great day!

Camille


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Gettin' Ready*

The truck is getting its overall roadworthy check tomorrow. Received 4 rods from Mark Blabaum to show his wonderful woodworking techniques to you. We got some Wisconsin cheese curds to share, a bottle of Real Wisconsin Maple syrup, a Brett Farve Bobble-head, but still looking for that eye watering horseradish. Still can't find a "Get Milk" License plate for Mary Lou.

I'm bringing a few rods to display. I am not an expert builder, but it is nice to see each others' work even if it is just your first rod. I hope everyone who comes brings a few rods to display.

My wife and I are looking forward to visiting Texas for the first time and meeting each and everyone of you.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

mrrwally said:


> The truck is getting its overall roadworthy check tomorrow. Received 4 rods from Mark Blabaum to show his wonderful woodworking techniques to you. We got some Wisconsin cheese curds to share, a bottle of Real Wisconsin Maple syrup, a Brett Farve Bobble-head, but still looking for that eye watering horseradish. Still can't find a "Get Milk" License plate for Mary Lou.
> 
> I'm bringing a few rods to display. I am not an expert builder, but it is nice to see each others' work even if it is just your first rod. I hope everyone who comes brings a few rods to display.
> 
> My wife and I are looking forward to visiting Texas for the first time and meeting each and everyone of you.


 
*Ron....*
* I am sure I speak for alot of people here, we are all looking forward to meeting you and Mrs.W....*
* We all want your first visit to Texas,:texasflag to be full of great memories taken back to Wisconsin with you !!*
* If there is anything, I can do for you before you arrive, please email me...*


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Ron, look forward to meeting you and your wife!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Gettin' Closer......*

*We're down to 5 days guys.....Woo-Hoooo !!*


*:birthday2 *




*ML.....:texasflag *


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

And the anticipation grows!!!!!!!


mlv said:


> *We're down to 5 days guys.....Woo-Hoooo !!*
> 
> 
> *:birthday2 *
> ...


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*FTU Rod Builders*

*I'm Getting Excited! *

*Even the Wisconsin basketball team will be in Houston! *

*I hear they are mainly coming down to go to the rodbuilding show! LOL*

*I posted a blurb again on the rodguild.com forums page and hope to see the place packed.*

*Looking forward to meeting all of you.*

*Ron and Mary Walter*


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

pg542 said:


> And the anticipation grows!!!!!!!


Will ya'll stop it! I'm trying to concentrate on work and ya'll aren't helping! lol

I guess it might help if I quit looking in here! haha


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

mrrwally said:


> *I'm Getting Excited! *
> 
> *Even the Wisconsin basketball team will be in Houston! *
> 
> ...


*Ron....*
* It was good talking to you this morning....*
* Have a safe trip Ron and Mary...:smile: *


*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey all,
What time are we gonna kick this thing off?? Till when???
My oldest has baseball practice Saturday morning and will try to get over there after that....
Noel


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Check out fishing tackle unlimited.com and Camille has posted a schedule of events/seminars. I believe they open at 8;30am. Not sure about the till when part. See'ya there,,,,Jim


NSpannTx said:


> Hey all,
> What time are we gonna kick this thing off?? Till when???
> My oldest has baseball practice Saturday morning and will try to get over there after that....
> Noel


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

The doors will open at 8:30, the event will go on until 6 pm!

Check out the schedule here:
http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/ftu/newsapost.22.12.22.0.0.0.sub.10.html

Looking forward to meeting all of you. For those of you traveling...have a safe trip!

Camille


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Good deal...thanks!
Are most staying till the "end"??? Not real sure when I'll be there....hell I dont even know how to get there yet!!! hahahahha!! I'm coming in from the "sticks"...out in La Grange......but we "got a lotta nice girls...ah"!! LOL!!

Noel


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Noel, I'm hoping to still be around, and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Noel, I'm hoping to still be around, and look forward to meeting you.


Yeah Doug, I'm really looking forward to meeting you also. We've been talking for a long time....it'll be nice to finally get to shake your hand in person.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ditto, I'll be there til they shoo us out....Been lookin forward to meeting everybody and puttin faces with all the names.....Jim



d4rdbuilder said:


> Noel, I'm hoping to still be around, and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jerry is gunna come by the cook off and show me our finished rod. saturday mornin on the way in. i will be thinkin about you all and cookin up a storm....

if any of you are going to be around friday night. i will feed ya and entertain ya with a live band. 500 lbs of 1st place crawdads.. STUFFED JAPS, GRILLED TUNA IS ON THE MENU FOR FRIDAY NIGHT.just come by the farm and ranch club on hwy. 6 just north of I-10. GIVE ME A CALL AND I WILL GET YOU IN. 

RANDALL 713 254 1323.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Randall, it's still a shame you can't make it. I plan on taking lots of pics. I'll see about burnin'em to a cd for folks.. I used to be on a cooking team a few years back so I know how much WORK is involved ( to be any good) and how difficult it can be to get away when you have tight "turn-in" schedules. But you said were chief cook, so couldn't some of the asst. cooks watch things for a coupla hours? Hope so and Take care,,,Jim


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

sneek preview of friday night....


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting everyone in the morning. You all have done excellent with donations and the talent assembled for this gathering is impressive.

Thanks again to FTU!

Had all my stuff since December and ready to start. Been waiting on this to get kicked off right. 

See you all tomorrow!

GCB


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

General....wait till Saturday morning..ok?


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

NSpannTx said:


> General....wait till Saturday morning..ok?


Hahaha.....yah that's the day. Have not been off on Fridays much lately. Tomorrow seems like Sat for me  .

GCB


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*just a few*

Just a few more hours and it's time for :birthday2. See you in a few hours.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Just put a coat on my threads for "Sharky" and it is drying right now...will grip it tonight...but no guides! lol

"Sharky don't need no stinkin' guides!"









I will be there at 8:29! What about everyone else? What time does everyone plan on being there...leaving?
I will bring some stick on tags so we can have name labels...


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Naaah, he'd probably just eat'em anyway....... I plan on bein there all day and thats pretty much what I've heard from most folks. Stickers are a good idea. Easier to find the people you want to meet. Faces with names. It's down to just hours now.This is gonna be so cool.,,,,,,Jim


Terrynj said:


> Just put a coat on my threads for "Sharky" and it is drying right now...will grip it tonight...but no guides! lol
> 
> "Sharky don't need no stinkin' guides!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Sharky*

Terry please make sure *"Sharky" *is on a leash I know what it feels like to have teeth like that ripped into. :biggrin:.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Can't wait guys!!
I'll probably be there around 1:00....son has baseball practice @10:15 and as soon as he gets out I'm heading that way, should take about 2 hours for me. I'm planning on staying till the end...
Whats everyone doing for lunch just in case I get there a little early???

Noel


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know about eating...I guess if we are going to be there all day it might be good to eat...does FTU plan on anything? There are eating places in the same complex (walking disctance).....a Wing place for sure and some lunch style seafood joint....


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't know if FTU is doin anything for eats but there 's some eating joints nearby. It's located in a pretty busy area but i can't sat exactly what is close cause I've never really looked. Tunnel vision kinda sets in when I get near the place. I believe theres a couple of restaraunts right across the parking lot from FTU. If not Camille will know whats around there. tic,tic,tic,tic.......Jim ......There's always Dominos. That way we don't have to leave.lol.


Terrynj said:


> I don't know about eating...I guess if we are going to be there all day it might be good to eat...does FTU plan on anything? There are eating places in the same complex (walking disctance).....a Wing place for sure and some lunch style seafood joint....


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

pg542 said:


> ...There's always Dominos. That way we don't have to leave.lol.


I don't wanna leave...I might miss something!LOL


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't have the budget this year to do lunches. However, Domino's will deliver or there are SEVERAL restaurants in the parking lots. We've got everything from hamburgers to chinese within walking distance. You have to cross fuqua to get Mexican.

Also, for those of you concerned about leaving. We have a descent break between Mary Lou's seminar and Pat's seminar. We have a short but very important announcement planned immediately following Mary Lou's seminar - You won't want to miss it!!!!

See you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Mrs. Let's Go said:


> We have a short but very important announcement planned immediately following Mary Lou's seminar - You won't want to miss it!!!!
> 
> See you all tomorrow!!!


Shoot, I'm gonna probably miss the actual announcement...but I'm sure I'll hear about it later when I get there. Y'all dont let me forget to ask what it was...
Noel


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, can someone shoot me their cell # so if I get there and yall are all gone to lunch I'll know where to hunt y'all down....
Thanks,
Noel


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Pm*

NOel just sent you a pm with a phone #.


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm looking forward to it. I'll see everyone tomorrow.
DJ


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Heres my cell # 281-808-2492


----------

